# My Latest Home Hacked Pipes



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Few pics of the latest hack jobs. (images will show up shortly)


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice! I like the black rusticated one!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Great work! Are these completely homemade from scratch?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking good buddy.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Branzig said:


> Great work! Are these completely homemade from scratch?


The regular pipes are pre-drilled blocks. The Author was drilled by Steve Norse & the black egg shaped one was a P&C block I got last year and finally got around to messin' with. The Pocket Pipes as I call them (cigar shaped) are 100% from scratch including using delrin in the mouthpieces.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Very nice. I especially like that author. Excellent work!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

OnePyroTec said:


> The regular pipes are pre-drilled blocks. The Author was drilled by Steve Norse & the black egg shaped one was a P&C block I got last year and finally got around to messin' with. The Pocket Pipes as I call them (cigar shaped) are 100% from scratch including using delrin in the mouthpieces.


Wow man! Keep up the good work.

That grain on those "pocket pipes" is really neat looking. Leather dye?

Very cool :thumb:


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Chris0673 said:


> Very nice! I like the black rusticated one!


That one was to the point of sanding down the black to do a contrast stain then something came over me (not sure what) to rusticate it and leave it 100% black. The buff & polish is about the only contrast it has now. I hit it on the buffer real lightly so only the high spots would shine & the low spots are a matte finish look.







still a bit wet in this one.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Branzig said:


> Wow man! Keep up the good work.
> 
> That grain on those "pocket pipes" is really neat looking. Leather dye?
> 
> Very cool :thumb:


Yes sir, all alcohol based leather dyes.

I have 3 or 4 more blocks for the pocket pipes...not sure what I'm going to do with all of them. ound:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

OnePyroTec said:


> Yes sir, all alcohol based leather dyes.
> 
> I have 3 or 4 more blocks for the pocket pipes...not sure what I'm going to do with all of them. ound:


Right on, I want to get into dyeing some pipes. I have a couple estates where the patina is losing it's character :lol:

How do those pocket pipes smoke? They get good enough air circulation? And can you pack the whole length of that thing?! :shock:


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

The pocket pipes smoke OK. I'm still getting used to what "cut" & how tight to pack them. Right now, I'm still re-lighting a few times...the chamber walls are thin so I let it go out as it starts to get hot. The depth of the chamber is around 1 3/4" deep. I leave a little room for the plug so I can plug it and put it in a shirt or jacket pocket without worry of the tobacco falling out.

When you start messing with the estate pipes, send me a PM.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

OnePyroTec said:


> The pocket pipes smoke OK. I'm still getting used to what "cut" & how tight to pack them. Right now, I'm still re-lighting a few times...the chamber walls are thin so I let it go out as it starts to get hot. The depth of the chamber is around 1 3/4" deep. I leave a little room for the plug so I can plug it and put it in a shirt or jacket pocket without worry of the tobacco falling out.
> 
> When you start messing with the estate pipes, send me a PM.


I like the concept. Would be killer for a take to work smoke.

And I will. I am a restoration vet, but a dye noob :lol:

Thanks man! :thumb:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, those are nice.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, I like the finish on those pocket pipes. Great designs too. Were those (and the stems) turned on a lathe, or shaped out by hand? ipe:


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

cpmcdill said:


> Wow, I like the finish on those pocket pipes. Great designs too. Were those (and the stems) turned on a lathe, or shaped out by hand? ipe:


Thanks & Yes, I turned them on a cheap wood lathe that my buddy owns. I'm really thinking about getting a nice mini metal lathe to have more control.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

keep up the good work Wayne. Stuff like this requires more than just a vision. Effort is 99.99% of it all.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

OnePyroTec said:


> Thanks & Yes, I turned them on a cheap wood lathe that my buddy owns. I'm really thinking about getting a nice mini metal lathe to have more control.


I have a saying about hand made bowls, "give 1000 monkeys 1000 blocks of briar and a sander (or lathe) and you'll get 1000 free hands and no billiards". You've got a good eye and ability with classic shapes that's essential to being a good pipe maker.

Use some care when selecting a lathe. Metal lathes (generally) turn faster than wood ones and they can be a bear when cutting briar. In this case, speed may not be your friend. Perhaps ask around of other pipe makers what lathes they use. I do know of some hand makers that used higher speed lathes but always with a rheostat to control RPM. Keep up the good work (and if you need source of briar shoot me a PM).


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I never thought about it like that until you posted your comment. Thank you for the compliment and the offer Pete. I won't soon forget either. :beerchug:


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

OnePyroTec said:


> I never thought about it like that until you posted your comment. Thank you for the compliment and the offer Pete. I won't soon forget either. :beerchug:


Hi Wayne,

It was sincerely meant. I've seen 100's of 'finished' kit blocks pipes and I've _never_ seen anyone produce a lovely classic shape like your egg. If you want a challenge, look at classic *Barling billiards* bowls that were the epitome of the hand turned, classic English shape. I can post a pic from the Net if needed. On them you'll notice the nuance of the 'curvette' (gentle curving of the bowl). If you can make a bowl with that delicacy and nuance then you have a gift.

I posted though because I hadn't noticed the thread topic, *My Latest Home Hacked Pipes*. If you're going to make pipes as nice as those you show here then you have to take out the word '_hacked_' because it don't fit nomore!

Regards,

Pete

As far as the briar (and supplies) can do. Branzig gets a thumbs up with an assist in this.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

OnePyroTec said:


> Yes sir, all alcohol based leather dyes.
> 
> I have 3 or 4 more blocks for the pocket pipes...not sure what I'm going to do with all of them. ound:


Beautiful work, Wayne! :tu As I looked at the photos. I assumed I saw two pipes and three tampers. I'm not sure I grok the "pocket pipes". Where does the tobacco go? :ask:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NeverBend said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> It was sincerely meant. I've seen 100's of 'finished' kit blocks pipes and I've _never_ seen anyone produce a lovely classic shape like your egg. If you want a challenge, look at classic *Barling billiards* bowls that were the epitome of the hand turned, classic English shape. I can post a pic from the Net if needed. On them you'll notice the nuance of the 'curvette' (gentle curving of the bowl). *When* you can make a bowl with that delicacy and nuance then you have a gift.
> 
> ...


Fixed that "if" for you Pete. :wink: These are not hacks, for sure. :nono: The author is the one that caught by eye. Excellent!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

NeverBend said:


> As far as the briar (and supplies) can do. Branzig gets a thumbs up with an assist in this.


I do what I can, my man 



freestoke said:


> Beautiful work, Wayne! :tu As I looked at the photos. I assumed I saw two pipes and three tampers. I'm not sure I grok the "pocket pipes". Where does the tobacco go? :ask:


They go in the front as if they were a cigar I do believe. It's a ipe: like a :smoke: !


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Branzig said:


> They go in the front as if they were a cigar I do believe. It's a ipe: like a :smoke: !


Of course. :doh: I see the place where the cap comes off now. I saw them as tampers at first and never regained my perceptual equilibrium. :spy: :faint:


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

NeverBend said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> It was sincerely meant. I've seen 100's of 'finished' kit blocks pipes and I've _never_ seen anyone produce a lovely classic shape like your egg. If you want a challenge, look at classic *Barling billiards* bowls that were the epitome of the hand turned, classic English shape. I can post a pic from the Net if needed. On them you'll notice the nuance of the 'curvette' (gentle curving of the bowl). If you can make a bowl with that delicacy and nuance then you have a gift.
> 
> ...


LMAO, alright, I won't use "HACKED" again. I only use that term because of the lack of quality equipment I use at my buddies shop. His bandsaw can't be trusted to cut any closer than a 1/4" of where you actually want to end up. I only use it for removing some bulk away from the shank area just to save some time with a shaping disc. The majority of the shaping is done withe disc, then hand sanded once I get close to what I have in my head that I want for a finished pipe. His lathe is a small Grizzley lathe. I don't think any more explanation is needed. LMAO!

I'd like to see what you have in mind in specific for the billiard, and in as many angles as you can find. I looked at several images and I see some slight variations. I have a few blocks that could work for that style.

I was actually thinking of trying to make a true billiard soon so I can have one in my rotation of pipes. I just wish I could figure out how Walt Cannoy does his suede blast...I personally love the finish...and probably will just have to break down and buy one one of these days because it would be cheaper than buying a blasting set-up & not including how much briar would have to be destroyed before the technique could be figured out.

@ Jim/freestoke, thank you too. p Yes, the end cap comes off to fill with tobacco then goes back on to hold the tobacco in the chamber until I'm ready to smoke it. I saw a lot of photos & youtube videos of the Morgan Briar Cigar and based off that with a little tweak of my own. I have one more idea of a change but I'm not sure I'll ever do it.

I can't wait to use that Author for the first time. I've been waiting for spring so I can sit on the front porch swing when it is a bit warmer & no wind. There is too much time involved in it to use it in the shop or driving.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

NeverBend said:


> If you want a challenge, look at classic *Barling billiards* bowls that were the epitome of the hand turned, classic English shape. I can post a pic from the Net if needed. On them you'll notice the nuance of the 'curvette' (gentle curving of the bowl). If you can make a bowl with that delicacy and nuance then you have a gift.


To *All*,

I'm finding it difficult to cut and paste photos into *Puff* forums. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.

Hi *Wayne*,








(click for a larger image)

Below is a picture of a single *Barling* _taper_ *billiard *and above a picture of four *lovats/canadians *, where the top two are Barlings with _taper _bits and the bottom two are *GBD* _saddle _bit lovats.

You can see the _curvette _in the profile of the Barlings and despite being handmade with the probability that several people were involved in the creation of these pipe, (and at different times), the look is virtually the same. The near wall (even on the _canted _lovat) has a gentle forward pitch (as if it's being pressed forward) and the far wall a gentle curve that '_brings back_' that forward pitch (as if it's being pressed back) resulting in a hint of motion that holds the eye. When I was an art student my teacher called this _interrupted perspective_. Were you to see these pipes I'm certain that you'd find the walls ample and symmetrical. These Barlings are superbly rendered and indicate the superior ability of their pipe makers.









Regards,

Pete


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Those are some beautiful pipes! ipe:

To think that many hands in one pot...what amazingly skilled craftsmen!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NeverBend said:


> To *All*,
> 
> I'm finding it difficult to cut and paste photos into *Puff* forums. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Hi *Wayne*,


What I do is put them on photobucket.com, then link to them. Use the form:

```

```
. You can copy the link location of any photo on the net, paste it between the bracketed commands, and there it is.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

OnePyroTec said:


> ...I just wish I could figure out how Walt Cannoy does his suede blast...I personally love the finish...and probably will just have to break down and buy one one of these days because it would be cheaper than buying a blasting set-up & not including how much briar would have to be destroyed before the technique could be figured out.


I took a look at the *Walt Cannoy* _*suede blasts*_ and it's a very appealing technique. * J.T. Cooke* is doing some exceptional blasts as well (and getting serious coin for his pipes). A Cannoy *canadian *is below (attempts to include pics of another Connoy and JT Cooke failed).








I'm guessing, since I don't know for sure, that he uses a superfine media, probably developed for working on soft metals (like aluminum) at very high _atmospheres_, using a fine nozzle moving slowly and removing similar amounts of wood throughout the surface. He may be using multiple passes (like Cooke) but if that's so I'd expect that it would be with something like a baking soda _slurry _to pronounce the fine ridges and clean out the gaps. Sandblasting technique is a skill that you refine over time. I'd start by using *Calabrian *briar (very hard). I imagine that Cooke uses *Grecian *briar (soft) that has better grain since it's an integral part of his effect.

The equipment isn't cheap but not necessarily incredibly expensive and once you have the technique your yield is far greater. Keep in mind (as I presume was the case with your carved egg) that pipe makers don't normally (almost never) do surface alterations (small or large, carved or sandblast) without an underlying natural _flaw_.

Pete


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

freestoke said:


> What I do is put them on photobucket.com, then link to them. Use the form:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim,

I've tried the URL without success (I believe). I thought that my post about Connoy only had 1 pic (that's all that showed in the preview) but then all three showed up.

By the way, when was that picture of you taken?

Pete


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Branzig said:


> Those are some beautiful pipes! ipe:
> 
> To think that many hands in one pot...what amazingly skilled craftsmen!


Hi Branzig,

Consider that *Barling *hand turned all their bowls - to a _shape chart_! They actually intended to have them look the same and _numbered _hand models. No other production company ever did this except on a few models (*Ser Jacopo Renaissance* comes to mind). I'd liken that to taking a running start intending to climb Mt. Everest - and they made the summit! Really a staggering achievement. Doesn't hurt that almost all smoked superbly (and are great in the mouth). A special company.

Jon Guss wrote an excellent history of Barling. It's a long article but well researched and it's available at this link, part-way down the page and is called "How Many Angels?"
Vintages Project - For smoking pipe and vintage tobacco collectors

Pete


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NeverBend said:


> Thanks Jim,
> 
> I've tried the URL without success (I believe). I thought that my post about Connoy only had 1 pic (that's all that showed in the preview) but then all three showed up.
> 
> ...


About 1955, I think, back when I had all my feathers.

There seems to be a stutter step with the site image software, so that they show up when you least expect them. I seem to have had a fingerfehler with my explanatory post to put the images inline. Put the URL inside the image command: Use the form:

```
[B][IMG][/B]URLtoPicture[[B]/IMG][/B]
```
This works for images on the net where you've copied the image link location. Using photobucket, copying the "imgage link" creates a string that can be directly pasted into the post, with a more convoluted, embedded URL/IMG construct.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

freestoke said:


> About 1955, I think, back when I had all my feathers.
> 
> There seems to be a stutter step with the site image software, so that they show up when you least expect them. I seem to have had a fingerfehler with my explanatory post to put the images inline. Put the URL inside the image command: Use the form:
> 
> ...


What has been puzzling is that I was able to cut/paste when I started a thread but not otherwise.

Thanks for the detailed explanation. I will use your instructions and should I encounter problems then expect me back at your doorstep looking for the incantation.

Handsome feathers they were too.

Pete


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

NeverBend said:


> To *All*,
> 
> I'm finding it difficult to cut and paste photos into *Puff* forums. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Glad we are on the same page. I do recognize those images and they are what I had in mind to try next.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

OnePyroTec said:


> Glad we are on the same page. I do recognize those images and they are what I had in mind to try next.


Hi Wayne,

It will be well nigh impossible to approach the lines of these Barlings with a kit and the bowl lines are deceptively difficult. See if you can conceptualize the continuation of the lines.

How did you finish the author? More specifically, how are you prepping the wood before staining?

Pete


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Those pocket pipes are amazing! Very nice work :nod:


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

NeverBend said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> It will be well nigh impossible to approach the lines of these Barlings with a kit and the bowl lines are deceptively difficult. See if you can conceptualize the continuation of the lines.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tobias 

Pete, I watched youtube videos before staining :biglaugh: Sanded to about 320, wiped down with DA, when dry I put on the first layer of stain to see what needed to be sanded more. Being a hobbyist, what am I missing?


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Just a little update. I finally broke in this one, and it did well. It smoked all the way to the bottom, no problem and never got past warm. I am not a subscriber to starting with half a bowl and so forth, I loaded it to the top like I do all my pipes. Smoked in the same ways I always do without being extra careful for the virgin briar, and the inside of the bowl is starting the nice even blackness from top to bottom.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Glad to hear that it is smoking fine and all is going well :thumb:


----------



## Mr Moustache (Apr 9, 2014)

Beautiful work there! Those cigar pipes are sweet too!! I have seen a few of those and they peeked my interest. I wouldn't mind trying one out one of these days.

I have seen some that actually look much like a cigar in terms of the cap looking like ash and what not. A very cool design.


----------

